# DIP'N Car Club Picnic In Santa Ana 10/28/07 ∙



## MR SANTA ANA (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin: Centinal park is the bizz aint nut'n crac off there in a while, big spot should be a good day................


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Got permits?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 16 2007, 10:16 PM~9019780
> *:biggrin: Centinal park is the bizz aint nut'n crac off there in a while, big spot should be a good day................
> *


THATS BECAUSE THE COPS USAULY DRIVE US OUT :angry: I HOPE THEY GOT PERMITS CAUSE IT WOULD BE COOL TO HAVE STUFF THERE AGAIN


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes we got permits and the SAPD gave us the ok


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Oct 17 2007, 08:07 AM~9021093
> *Got permits?
> *


Yes. We hope to see Good Times there.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 17 2007, 12:07 PM~9022963
> *Yes we got permits and the SAPD gave us the ok
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 17 2007, 12:13 PM~9023005
> *Yes. We hope to see Good Times there.
> *


*~GOODTIMES~*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 17 2007, 11:07 AM~9022963
> *Yes we got permits and the SAPD gave us the ok
> *


COOL WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 ttt


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR SANTA ANA_@Oct 16 2007, 05:48 PM~9017125
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow is almost here...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAY BRING UR A GAME WE OF SANTA ANA LIKE TO PUT IT DOWN;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THE RAFFEL WILL BE A 50 50 AND THE WE ARE RAFFELING A HIGHT PREASURE PUM THE THE OTHER RAFFER WILL BE SOUND EQUITMENT FROM BRISTOL;;STERO;;;;;SPEAKERS;;AMP;;; TIXKETS WILL BE $2.00 EACH;;WE ARE WELCOMING NEW MEMBER TO DIP'N; PLEASE CALL BIG AL IF INTERESTED 714-6049092;;;;;;GET WITH SOME WINNERS


----------



## MR SANTA ANA (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 21 2007, 09:45 AM~9050412
> *  THE RAFFEL WILL  BE A 50 50  AND THE WE ARE RAFFELING A HIGHT PREASURE PUM  THE THE OTHER RAFFER WILL BE SOUND EQUITMENT FROM BRISTOL;;STERO;;;;;SPEAKERS;;AMP;;;  TIXKETS WILL BE $2.00  EACH;;WE ARE WELCOMING NEW MEMBER TO DIP'N; PLEASE CALL BIG  AL    IF INTERESTED  714-6049092;;;;;;GET WITH SOME WINNERS
> *






There will be 2 raffel's, One is for a High pressure pump and the other is for car stereo equipment from bristol sound's...... The raffel tickets will be selling for $2.00 each...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 18 2007, 08:09 PM~9034066
> *:nicoderm:
> *




What up Santana :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

is there a limit 2 how many tickets i can buy


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;YEA ;;;;;;;;;;; U CAN BUY AS MAY TICKES AS UR MONEY CAN AFFORD;;;;BUY THEM ALL SOUNDS GOOD TO ME;;I WANT EVERY ONE TO BE A WINNER;;DO I HAVE ANY WANT TO BE WORKERS TO HELP OUT SERVEING THE FOOD;;IF SO E MAIL ME AT [email protected] THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH;;;BIG AL ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; OR IF U LIKE TO HOIN THE CLUB GET WITH MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:yes: TTT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 22 2007, 08:54 AM~9056727
> *:yes: TTT
> *


is your elcamino gonna be so i can chop it up
or do you need permission from reds :0


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 18 2007, 08:09 PM~9034066
> *:nicoderm:
> *


will santana c.c. be there?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i'll be there!!


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 04:48 PM~9059167
> *is your elcamino gonna be so i can chop it up
> or do you need permission from reds :0
> *




:0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;; the elco will be there and hot as a fire cracker;;bring it on;;;;;; :chargeing all 40 batterys now


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 22 2007, 06:31 PM~9060088
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;  the  elco will be there and hot as  a fire cracker;;bring it on;;;;;; :chargeing all 40 batterys now
> *





:0 :0 It's on yeah im instigating...........Ha haaaa :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 03:48 PM~9059167
> *is your elcamino gonna be so i can chop it up
> or do you need permission from reds :0
> *


The Elco Stays Ready!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 22 2007, 06:20 PM~9061011
> *The Elco Stays Ready!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

_ the ELCO DOES WHAT IT DO;; TOOK THE HOP IN BAKERFIELD;;GOT THE RING AND THE $1000.00 TO PROVE IT;;;AND THE 5 FOOT TROPHY;; ACTION SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS;;;_


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 02:48 PM~9059167
> *is your elcamino gonna be so i can chop it up
> or do you need permission from reds :0
> *


 :0


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

will be there


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 22 2007, 04:31 PM~9060088
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;  the  elco will be there and hot as  a fire cracker;;bring it on;;;;;; :chargeing all 40 batterys now
> *



40 batteries man where you going with that to the moon :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slickrick_@Oct 22 2007, 02:54 PM~9059232
> *will santana c.c. be there?
> *


 :uh: HELL YEA,ITS IN OUR BACK YARD :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 22 2007, 07:20 PM~9061011
> *The Elco Stays Ready!
> 
> 
> ...





damn thas ur ride


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAA THE ELCO HOPPING SO HARD IT MIGHT JUST LAND ON THE MOON;;;;;GET MY DRIFT;;REDS SENDING IT HOME WED;;;;;;;;;;;; NOW COME ONE COM ALL AND GET SOME OF THIS;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ELCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 23 2007, 06:46 PM~9068527
> *:uh: HELL YEA,ITS IN OUR BACK YARD :biggrin:
> *


we did the int. on the elco on sat.
:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickrick_@Oct 22 2007, 03:54 PM~9059232
> *will santana c.c. be there?
> *


 NOW WATCH THOSE WORDS THAT COME OUT UR MOUTH;;;;;;;BIG AL


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 23 2007, 08:52 PM~9070337
> *NOW WATCH THOSE WORDS THAT COME OUT UR MOUTH;;;;;;;BIG  AL
> *


CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG :biggrin:


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 23 2007, 10:52 PM~9070337
> *NOW WATCH THOSE WORDS THAT COME OUT UR MOUTH;;;;;;;BIG  AL
> *


what words
:dunno: and i was asking victor


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TOTALLY DIFFERENT ELCO,HOMIE DIDN'T MEAN NO DISRESPECT,BTW,DID YOU SCORE ON THE "STATUE",AND WHAT COLOR DID YOU GO WITH....


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

i didnt find the statue & i went with gray again, but i have my irocs back on, i sold the 13's..... that pictur looks good


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ur elco is looking good;;;;;big AL;;; keep up the good work;;;


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 23 2007, 08:52 PM~9070337
> *NOW WATCH THOSE WORDS THAT COME OUT UR MOUTH;;;;;;;BIG  AL
> *


hey shallow al dont look now but the boogieman is coming to pay a visit :0 








hope you stay ready and well over 90' :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

HEY SHALLOW AL YOU BETTER COUNT TO FIVE AND HOPE I GO AWAY .......

WHATS UP TO ALL THE ALL STARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR SANTA ANA (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC :biggrin: WELL BE THERE


----------



## NFL CC (Oct 25, 2007)

NFL Will Be There


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NFL CC_@Oct 25 2007, 11:12 AM~9081036
> *NFL Will Be There
> 
> 
> ...


thats not charles starting an other car club is it?
:dunno:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slickrick_@Oct 25 2007, 01:31 PM~9081994
> *thats not charles starting an other car club is it?
> :dunno:
> *



Lol, nah it's a old club from back in the day's........ That's boxx's club........they aint been active in a while.........


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

THANKS FOR FIXING THE CONFUSION VIC GOOD LOOKIN OUT!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickrick_@Oct 25 2007, 11:31 AM~9081994
> *thats not charles starting an other car club is it?
> :dunno:
> *


no its not and step your game up chipper come get some of that sickside sa
remember if you kick it with a chipper/part timer your that :0


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 25 2007, 02:33 PM~9082563
> *no its not and step your game up chipper come get some of that sickside sa
> remember if you kick it with a chipper/part timer your  that :0
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickrick_@Oct 24 2007, 03:43 PM~9075875
> *i didnt find the statue & i went with gray again, but i have my irocs back on, i sold the 13's..... that pictur looks good
> *


real lowriders stay on spokes and switches go do burnouts or something :twak:


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 25 2007, 01:37 PM~9082045
> *Lol, nah it's a old club from back in the day's........ That's boxx's club........they aint been active in a while.........
> *


im from santana & i dont remember them, i use to kick it with classics & new class back in the days,, thanks for the info..
:thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slickrick_@Oct 25 2007, 02:57 PM~9082716
> *im from santana & i dont remember them, i use to kick it with classics & new class back in the days,, thanks for the info..
> :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah the club started like in 94 and alot of member's left the club between 99 and 2001 but they have a few member's left....Boxx is still the president of the club he use 2 live in the corner house on raitt and willit's.........


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 25 2007, 02:55 PM~9082708
> *real lowriders stay on spokes and switches go do burnouts or something :twak:
> *


i have a real low rider, im doing a frame on it & it will have 14's with 520's like a real low riders, the elco is just a toy a 4th car, i also have a suv on 24's so the way i see it, i can low ride one day on one car, do burn outs on my other car, or just cruise on my other cars.


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 25 2007, 03:12 PM~9082851
> *Yeah the club started like in 94 and alot of member's left the club between 99 and 2001 but they have a few member's left....Boxx is still the president of the club he use 2 live in the corner house on raitt and willit's.........
> *


oh i see, i know exactly where that is, i moved out from santana awile back by i still go over there allot, i have allot of homies over there


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickrick_@Oct 25 2007, 01:17 PM~9082897
> *i have a real low rider, im doing a frame on it & it will have 14's with 520's like a real low riders, the elco is just a toy a 4th car, i also have  a suv on 24's so the way i see it, i can low ride one day on one car, do burn outs on my other car, or just cruise on my other cars.
> *


if your doing a frame i hope its a full frame when will it come out


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 25 2007, 03:19 PM~9082933
> *if your doing a frame i hope its a full frame when will it come out
> *


full frame off resto. all show


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickrick_@Oct 25 2007, 01:21 PM~9082949
> *full frame off resto. all show
> *


 :thumbsup: when will it come out 20??


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 25 2007, 03:24 PM~9082981
> *:thumbsup: when will it come out 20??
> *


im hopeing summer of 08, $ is tight right now, im putting my son through college so that comes 1st


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickrick_@Oct 25 2007, 01:26 PM~9083003
> *im hopeing summer of 08, $ is tight right now, im putting my son through college so that comes 1st
> *


thats cool


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

whuts up regency rider the whole city is waiting to see your car


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

me too!!!! :biggrin: you know them painters!!! just waiting my turn for the pinstriper. just a few more days.....


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@Oct 25 2007, 01:33 PM~9083071
> *me too!!!! :biggrin:  you know them painters!!! just waiting my turn for the pinstriper.  just a few more days.....
> *


 :thumbsup: are you still gonna lock it up to do about 115 inches like u said


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

of course :biggrin: I just ride, leave the bumper mashing to all you mad hoppers


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@Oct 25 2007, 01:38 PM~9083116
> *of course :biggrin:  I just ride, leave the bumper mashing to all you mad hoppers
> *


are u putting 40 batteries like big al :roflmao:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@Oct 25 2007, 03:38 PM~9083116
> *of course :biggrin:  I just ride, leave the bumper mashing to all you mad hoppers
> *



Is the homie mike with the green duece still from santana cc? I aint seen him in a while......


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 25 2007, 03:12 PM~9082851
> *Yeah the club started like in 94 and alot of member's left the club between 99 and 2001 but they have a few member's left....Boxx is still the president of the club he use 2 live in the corner house on raitt and willit's.........
> *


 Deesta, Werent you from NFL?


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Oct 25 2007, 03:45 PM~9083183
> *Deesta, Werent you from NFL?
> *



:uh: Ha haaa u funny *****......I was one of the member's that left in 2000, like u dont no.......... :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

charles from sickside is calling out all street cars single or double
:0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE(REGENCY RIDER @ Oct 25 2007, 03:38 PM) 
of course I just ride, leave the bumper mashing to all you mad hoppers 




Is the homie mike with the green duece still from santana cc? I aint seen him in a while......



He is still with us, just chillin for now. Busy with work and the family  :biggrin:


----------



## NFL CC (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Oct 25 2007, 01:51 PM~9083233
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Oct 25 2007, 03:51 PM~9083233
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




***** Stupid!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NFL CC (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 25 2007, 01:53 PM~9083257
> ****** Stupid!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Come on home Deesta. :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NFL CC_@Oct 25 2007, 03:56 PM~9083277
> *Come on home Deesta. :biggrin:
> *



Im Solo homie............ U nooooooooooooo, I aint gonna be able 2 do it Boxx....


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

WHATS UP J ? WELCOME BACK.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@Oct 25 2007, 03:52 PM~9083247
> *QUOTE(REGENCY RIDER @ Oct 25 2007, 03:38 PM)
> of course  I just ride, leave the bumper mashing to all you mad hoppers
> Is the homie mike with the green duece still from santana cc? I aint seen him in a while......
> ...



Cool that was the homie from around the bloc.......


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 25 2007, 03:49 PM~9083218
> *charles from sickside is calling out all street cars single or double
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Oct 25 2007, 12:01 PM~9082277
> *THANKS FOR FIXING THE CONFUSION VIC GOOD LOOKIN OUT!
> *


 :uh: AH HELL NO,HOW DID MY NAME GET INTO THIS,YOUR REPLING BACK TO THE HOMIE WHO SOLD YOU THE BROWN MONTE,I ALREADYS KNOWS WHO YOU ROLL WITH ......


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 25 2007, 02:06 PM~9083372
> *Cool that was the homie from around the bloc.......
> *


 :biggrin: ,WHAT UP DEESTA....TTT FOR DIP'N C.C PICNIC,HOPEFULLY BY THEN THE SKYS WILL CLEAR :uh:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR SANTA ANA_@Oct 25 2007, 09:51 AM~9080886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



eeee is this all gonna go down n the park :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

IN THE PARK , ON THE STREETS , IN AN ALLEY , OR UNDER THE SHEETS ..... ITS STILL GOIN DOWN..........................


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

WHAT UP PRIMO ..... :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 25 2007, 05:36 PM~9084769
> *WHAT UP PRIMO ..... :biggrin:
> *


whut up ***** :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

WHERES THE MOVIE STAR ?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 25 2007, 07:02 PM~9084973
> *WHERES THE MOVIE STAR ?
> *



what movie star?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 25 2007, 06:02 PM~9084973
> *WHERES THE MOVIE STAR ?
> *


that fool got paid :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 25 2007, 07:05 PM~9084504
> *:biggrin: ,WHAT UP DEESTA....TTT FOR DIP'N C.C PICNIC,HOPEFULLY BY THEN THE SKYS WILL CLEAR :uh:
> *



What up 66........Yeah these ashe's in the air aint been no joke.......


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 25 2007, 07:02 PM~9084479
> *:uh: AH HELL NO,HOW DID MY NAME GET INTO THIS,YOUR REPLING BACK TO THE HOMIE WHO SOLD YOU THE BROWN MONTE,I ALREADYS KNOWS WHO YOU ROLL WITH ......
> *


so charles is "comfort"? wut up charles, i want my 78 monte back..lol :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

The homie Charles Jr being lokey on the site... What Up charles....... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

is gonna be TOMORROW!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR SANTA ANA_@Oct 25 2007, 08:51 AM~9080886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE SICK SIDE IS GOING 2 BRAKE THAT TRUCK THE FUCK OF LOOK AT THE PICS AND AT THE LAST SHOW THE REDS ELCO 87" AND THE BLACK ELCO I BUILD IT AND IN VEGAS ON THE FUCKED UP GROUND 93" SO ITS A RAP


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I want to wake up and see the car's one of these day's
(peace riders)


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

wat tyme deos it start???


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Oct 27 2007, 10:46 PM~9098113
> *wat tyme deos it start???
> *



11 a.m. Loc..............


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 27 2007, 09:50 PM~9098147
> *11 a.m. Loc..............
> *


werd see you ther homie


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Oct 27 2007, 10:46 PM~9098113
> *wat tyme deos it start???
> *



What Up My Nigg..........


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

wat upper DEE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE A FINE DAY.....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

well this is big AL I HOPE EVERY ONE ENJOYED THE PICNIC AND THE HOP;; I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERY ONR FOR COMMING OUT;;;;IT WAS WONDERFUL FOR EVERONE;;; NOW IF U WANT TO SEE THE ELCO REALLY BRING IT ON BE AT LONG BEACH ON THE FORTH OF NOV;;; THE SHOW WILL BE NICE COME OUT AND HAVE FUN;;SEE U ALL THERE;;; ANY ONE WANTING TO JOIN DIP'N UR MORE THAN WELCOM;;CALL ME;;714-6049092 ALL AND ANY ONE IS WELCOME


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Prop's 2 Big Al For Make'n a Picnic Crac In The City, It Was Cool 2 Have Ridaz Come 2gehter From Around The City And From L.A. And S.B. And Also Meet'n Some Of The Lay It Low Fam In Person...........


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

where's the pics :dunno:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 28 2007, 07:00 PM~9103012
> *well this is big AL  I HOPE EVERY ONE ENJOYED THE PICNIC AND THE HOP;;  I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERY ONR FOR COMMING OUT;;;;IT WAS  WONDERFUL FOR EVERONE;;;  NOW IF U WANT TO SEE THE ELCO REALLY BRING IT ON  BE AT LONG BEACH ON THE FORTH OF NOV;;;  THE SHOW WILL BE NICE COME OUT AND HAVE FUN;;SEE U ALL THERE;;; ANY ONE  WANTING TO JOIN DIP'N UR MORE THAN WELCOM;;CALL ME;;714-6049092  ALL AND ANY ONE IS WELCOME
> *


you had your chance today whut happened you might have to change the name to chipn :0 
good picnic though
even though we had to shut it down sorry maybe next time


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

JUST GETTIN BACK TO VEGAS ..........LET THE WATER WORKS BEGIN .........

ALL ABOUT THE SICK SIDE . ALL STAR TEAM ....

BIG UPS TO DARYL HYDRAULICS AND CREW ....

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 28 2007, 07:00 PM~9103012
> *well this is big AL  I HOPE EVERY ONE ENJOYED THE PICNIC AND THE HOP;;  I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERY ONR FOR COMMING OUT;;;;IT WAS  WONDERFUL FOR EVERONE;;;  NOW IF U WANT TO SEE THE ELCO REALLY BRING IT ON  BE AT LONG BEACH ON THE FORTH OF NOV;;;  THE SHOW WILL BE NICE COME OUT AND HAVE FUN;;SEE U ALL THERE;;; ANY ONE  WANTING TO JOIN DIP'N UR MORE THAN WELCOM;;CALL ME;;714-6049092  ALL AND ANY ONE IS WELCOME
> *


THANKS DIP'N CC FOR THE NICE PICNIC GOOD TO SEE STUFF HAPPENING IN THE OC AGAIN


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 28 2007, 11:36 PM~9104215
> *you had your chance today whut happened you might have to change the name to chipn  :0
> good picnic though
> even though we had to shut it down sorry maybe next time
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

GOODTIMES


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

no pics??!!


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

it was a good show, lots of people, everybody keeping it cool, thats whats its all about...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LET ME RESIZE AND CROP......JUST GOT OUT OF WORK :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SORRY MR X U GOT THERE SO LATE;;BUT HOP BEGAN AT 3;00 KEEP POSTED I WILL SHOW U WHAT THE ELCO DID;;;;[[DIPI'N]]] I WILL SEE U IN LONG BEACH;;GOOD LUCK CAUSE U GOING TO NEED IT;;;BIG AL SAYING LET IT DO WHAT IT DO;;;


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2007, 04:30 PM~9109314
> *SORRY MR X  U GOT THERE SO LATE;;BUT HOP BEGAN AT 3;00  KEEP POSTED I WILL SHOW U WHAT THE ELCO DID;;;;[[DIPI'N]]]   I WILL SEE U IN LONG BEACH;;GOOD LUCK CAUSE U GOING TO NEED IT;;;BIG AL  SAYING LET IT DO WHAT IT DO;;;
> *


hey weird al, i already gave u props but only on your picnic not your car
we stay ready "You beat us today we'll beat you tommorow"
sickside santa ana for dat ass :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

ARE U NEXT FAJITAS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THANKS SO MUCH;;I WILL TAKE ALL PROPS;;BUT WHEN TOMMOROW COMES;;I WILL BE THERE WAITING ON YOU;;IT;S ALL IN FUN;;;BUT THE WHIT ELCO IS ON;;;I CHANGED ALL BATTERYS TODAY;;SO BE HOT;;SEE U ON THE 4;; AND DON'T BE LATE CAUSE I WON'T'''' HEY SO DID U GUYS LIKE MY 46 FORD;;??


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WE JUST WANT TO MAKE IT HAPPEN;;;;DIP'N;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; BIG AL;;;;;;;;;;;;OKOK;;OK;;OK;;OK;;OK;;OK';;OK;;OK;;OK;;OK;;OK;;OK;;OK;;OK;;


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 29 2007, 01:23 PM~9107386
> *no pics??!!
> *



?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Had a great time out there in the park uffin:. Such a good time that the only picture I was able to take was the bad ass bbq next to me. Damn this thing is bad! :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2007, 06:20 PM~9110246
> *THANKS  SO MUCH;;I WILL TAKE ALL PROPS;;BUT WHEN TOMMOROW COMES;;I WILL BE THERE WAITING ON YOU;;IT;S ALL IN FUN;;;BUT THE WHIT ELCO IS ON;;;I CHANGED ALL BATTERYS TODAY;;SO BE HOT;;SEE U ON THE 4;; AND DON'T BE LATE CAUSE I WON'T'''' HEY  SO DID U GUYS LIKE MY 46 FORD;;??
> *


ford is nice its all good al we in this for the fun you know how we do


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERES SUM OF THE HOP......MY COMPUTER IS LOCKING UP..
































ONE THING I CAN SAY AT LEAST,BIG AL DIDN'T HAVE TO PUSH HIS ,HE JUST DROVE IT INTO PLACE...








MASTER OF DISASTER,MR NENE DOING HIS THANG..


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 29 2007, 08:32 PM~9110802
> *HERES SUM OF THE HOP......MY COMPUTER IS LOCKING UP..
> 
> 
> ...


TRUTH BE TOLD ... LOOK AT THE PICS OF THE BOOGIE MAN AND YOU BE THE JUDGE ...... CHIPN .....


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

really good turn out big al...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

what are the chances of u setting up the same spot for easter next year???


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GET WITH ME MY BROTHER AND WE WILL TRY TO DO IT AGAIN ON EASTER;;; BIG AL;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; SO WAS BOOGIE MAN HITTING HARD THAN DIP'N??? SO WHAT DO ALL U GUYS THING;;;;;?? WE ARE BACK IN THE SHOP;; REDS BE OUT FOR NOV 4 LONG BEACH VET STADIUM.. WE GOT SOMETHING; FOR EVERY BODY;;;; HEY BOOGIE MAN;; U ALL RIGHT;; BUT WE WILL GO TOE TO TOE THAT DAY;; SO BRING SOME POCKET CHANGE;;; THE BET WILL BE ON;;;;BIG AL


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Oct 29 2007, 11:24 PM~9111878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PICS HOMIE ...... 
BOOGIE MAN WILL BE THERE ....ON THE 4 TH


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Oct 29 2007, 10:24 PM~9111878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics at least you aint hating like them fake ass photographers he knows who he is :0 if your in the game keep it 100 chipper

props to lowrr :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

WHAT UP PRIMO


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:co


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 30 2007, 01:27 PM~9115818
> *nice pics at least you aint hating like them fake ass photographers he knows who he is    :0  if your in the game keep it 100 chipper
> 
> props to lowrr :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: I'M NOT 1 TOBE HATING ON OTHERS,DON'T SAY I'M A PHOTOGRAPHER EITHER,LIKE I CONTROLL THE PHOTOBUCKET SITE, I STARTED TO TAKE PICS AT 3,WHEN THE HOPP WAS ON,HOW WAS I TO KNOW THAT YOU WANTED TO BUMP UP THE LEVEL OF SUSPENCE AND DRAMA BY TAKING YOUR SWEET ASS TIME ON GETTING THIER,SO IN THE SEQUENCE OF HOW THE PICS WHERE TAKEN,I TOOK THE HONOR OF TAKING IT(YOUR PIC) FROM THE LAST ONE ,TO POST RITE HERE  








AND AS NOT TO GET THIS TOPIC MOVED ,THE OTHER PICS WILL BE POSTED ON POST YOUR RYDES :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 30 2007, 04:57 PM~9117397
> *:co
> :uh: I'M NOT 1 TOBE HATING ON OTHERS,DON'T SAY I'M A PHOTOGRAPHER EITHER,LIKE I CONTROLL  THE PHOTOBUCKET SITE, I STARTED TO TAKE PICS AT 3,WHEN THE HOPP WAS ON,HOW WAS I TO KNOW THAT YOU WANTED TO BUMP UP THE LEVEL OF SUSPENCE AND DRAMA BY TAKING YOUR SWEET ASS TIME ON GETTING THIER,SO IN THE SEQUENCE OF HOW THE PICS WHERE TAKEN,I TOOK THE HONOR OF TAKING IT(YOUR PIC) FROM THE LAST ONE ,TO POST RITE HERE
> 
> ...


suspense is always gonna be there this wasnt your event to cry about me not being there at 3 i didnt trip about you not posting the pic of my club this wasnt the first time you did that either but its ok we dont care we just trip out. i go and hop and represent the city santa ana everywhere i go state to state city to city
but if your plaque has the city you represent you need to have some of the cleanest shit for dat city (example los angeles cc, phoenix cc,) i aint a hater i just keep it real most people feel like that i just express it chuuuch :0 thanx for blurring me out like i give a fuck 
nice pick though :werd:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BOUT FUCKIN TIME I GET A POSITIVE COMMENT OUT OF YOU,AND BY BLURRING THE PICS,AS YOU CAN SEE IN THE OTHER PICS,MY CAMERA PHONE AIN'T THAT PERFECT,SOME CAMEOUT CLEAN ,SUM DIDN'T :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ain;'t nothing like tapping back bumber;;;big AL right fellows


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

any one wanting to join[[ dipi'n car club 714]]] call 714 6049092 or e mail me at [email protected] we are not turning down no riders that want to ride with us;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i just wanted to thank all my family for there support;;;; u all no who u are;;red's and so on


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Lowriders at centenial, wow that shit is long over due. Good job al for making it happen. :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 29 2007, 08:32 PM~9110802
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SO WHO ENDED UP BEING THE WINNER


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

:nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Oct 30 2007, 08:14 PM~9119121
> *Lowriders at centenial, wow that shit is long over due. Good job al for making it happen. :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH IT WAS MUCH PROPS TO DIP'N


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 31 2007, 12:44 PM~9123958
> *SO WHO ENDED UP BEING THE WINNER
> *


I DONT KNOW SWEETIE WHAT CHU THINK ....
THEY SAY THE BOOGIE MAN ... BUT I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP SO YOU AINT HEARD THAT FROM ME ...... HEE HEE...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA,THANKS TO DIPN 714 FOR THE GREAT FOOD AND HOSPITALITY OF LETTING OTHERS ENJOY THIER 1st AND HOPEFULLY NOT THE LAST PICNIC,MAJOR PROPS TO YOU AND YOUR CREW BIG AL :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 31 2007, 11:44 AM~9123958
> *SO WHO ENDED UP BEING THE WINNER
> *


sickside santa ana :yessad: hey big al :buttkick: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 30 2007, 06:55 PM~9118317
> *ain;'t nothing like tapping back bumber;;;big AL                            right fellows
> *


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 31 2007, 04:55 PM~9125766
> *sickside santa ana  :yessad:  hey big al :buttkick:  :wave:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

well well well this is BIG AL now as far as the winner, i will let all the player thing what they want;;;; i feel everybody did well,, but on sunday we will find out [[who]] really is the baddest;; i my self plan to take the hop-;;;letting u all know;;to get ready cause i ain't going home a looser;;ok;;what ever it takes to get the elco higher is being done [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[ i mean higher;; the elco is going to be as high as a pimp smoking angle dust;;; get it;;;;see u all there so bring ur cameras so u will have proof


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

sickside u all are alright with DIP"N u guys can party with us anytime;; what time u guys going to long beach sunday??


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 31 2007, 08:45 PM~9127483
> *sickside u all are alright with DIP"N                                                                                                                                                            u guys can party with us anytime;;                                                                                                                                                        what time u guys going to long beach sunday??
> *


RISE AND SHINE MY BOY :thumbsup: IF YOU WANT WE CAN GET IT CRACKIN IN THE PARKING LOT :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD;;;;;;;BIG AL


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

BIG AL ,THANKS FOR THE INVITE SICKSIDE HAD A GOOD TIME WE MAY JOKE ALOT BUT WE GOT YOUR BACK RESPECT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 1 2007, 12:33 AM~9128517
> *RISE AND SHINE MY BOY  :thumbsup: IF YOU WANT WE CAN GET IT CRACKIN IN THE PARKING LOT :dunno:
> *


IM THERE .... GOT ANY MORE HOPPERS ...?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

i see you al :wave:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THANKS, U GOING TO MAKE ME PROUD OF U YET;;;;;;BIG AL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I AM GOING TO CHANE MISTER TO MR ZZZZZZZZZZ;;;;DIP'N


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 1 2007, 08:15 PM~9135637
> *I AM GOING TO CHANE MISTER TO MR  ZZZZZZZZZZ;;;;DIP'N
> *


whut are you doing up this late shouldnt you be asleep


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I MENT TO SAY MISTER X TO MISTER ZZZZZZZZZZ;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 1 2007, 08:17 PM~9135655
> *I MENT TO SAY MISTER X  TO MISTER ZZZZZZZZZZ;;;;;;;;;;
> *


dont studder its ok al redeem yourself


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;CHARGEING MY BATTERYS;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;I NOT STUDDERING;;;;;;;;;;;; DUDE


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 1 2007, 08:19 PM~9135679
> *;;;;CHARGEING MY BATTERYS;;;;
> *


you said that last week


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Nov 1 2007, 09:13 PM~9135623
> *
> *


 WELL MY FRIEND WAS HOPING THE NEXT TIME THAT WE HAVE A PICNIC
IN OC THAT YOU GUY CAN MAKE IT. BECAUSE WE SUPPORT YOU GUY IN LA
AND WE ARE HOPING THAT YOU WILL SUPPORT US IN THE UP COMIING YEAR
2008'S. DIP'N 714 HAD AGREAT TURN OUT ON SUNDAY FOR THERE 1ST ANNUAL 
PICNIC.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 31 2007, 03:37 PM~9125259
> *I DONT KNOW SWEETIE  WHAT CHU THINK ....
> THEY SAY THE BOOGIE MAN  ...  BUT I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP    SO YOU AINT HEARD THAT FROM ME ......    HEE  HEE...
> *



:cheesy: alright then


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; its all about the fun;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;see u all sunday''peace


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 1 2007, 10:33 AM~9130719
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; i feel u bro;;inland empire


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 31 2007, 09:33 PM~9127440
> *well well well this is BIG AL  now as far as the winner, i will let all the player thing what they want;;;;  i feel  everybody did well,, but on sunday we will find out [[who]] really is the baddest;;  i my self plan to take the hop-;;;
> *



sounds like a challenge to me


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Had a great time @ your picknick.thanks for the food it was real good.And yes they did miss out on a good picknick.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Had a great time @ your picknick.thanks for the food it was real good.And yes they did miss out on a good picknick.Keep up the good work.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

big nene1 so how u doing;;the elco will be in long beach on sunday;; give me a call 714;6049092;; hit me up on sat, ;;; big AL;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; ;[email protected]


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 2 2007, 07:59 PM~9143258
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; i feel u bro;;inland empire
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

any more pic's of this event I know you out there have some more pics......


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> any more pic's of this event I know you out there have some more pics......
> [/quot WELL , MY FRIEND THERE A CAR SHOW AT TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL ON THIS SUNDAY 11/11/2007 THE GATE OPEN AT 5:30AM


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> > any more pic's of this event I know you out there have some more pics......
> > [/quot WELL , MY FRIEND THERE A CAR SHOW AT TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL ON THIS SUNDAY 11/11/2007 THE GATE OPEN AT 5:30AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HELLO U ALL BY FRIDAY WE WILL HAVE MORE PIC'S POSTED OK;;HOPE WE SEE U ALL AT TUSTIN;;;BRING UR A GAME;;;SEND ME SOME E MAIL ADDRESS AND I CAN SEND U PIC DIRECT;;[email protected];BIG AL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

IF U WANT TO JOIN DIPN CAR CLUB 714;;;; E MAIL ME AT [email protected] OR CALL 7146049092 AND ASK FOR BIG AL, EVERY BODY IS WELCOME;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; NO COLOR LINES HERE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BE IN LONG BEACH NEW YEARS DAY;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------

